# More info on my '66 "barn" find



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

This is what i got today...the info stamped on the firewall as follows:

General Motors Corporation
ST 04C 1
TR 66-24217 PON22069
223-B N-2 BODY
EXS 2KWGR PAINT
4F 5Y 
BODY BY FISCHER


Any info on this would be greatly appreciated...thanks

Oh, i did find out who the property owner is but haven't tried to locate him yet, i was unable to make out the vin, i took pics but have to figure how to get em from my phone to the computer(not too experienced w computers, sorry)


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that a N-2 paint code? That would make it Burgundy with a black vinyl top.
Decipher the data plate here...
66 GTO Dataplates/VIN

...and you can send by e-mail your phone pics to your computer, then post them here from the e-mail.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

warden717 said:


> i took pics but have to figure how to get em from my phone to the computer(not too experienced w computers, sorry)


Are you on verizon?


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Is that a N-2 paint code? That would make it Burgundy with a black vinyl top.
> Decipher the data plate here...
> 66 GTO Dataplates/VIN
> 
> ...and you can send by e-mail your phone pics to your computer, then post them here from the e-mail.


Great...Thanks!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

66-24217> 66=1966; 2=pontiac; 42=GTO; 17=Hardtop

PON22069> PON= Pontiac MI assy plant; 22069= Sequintial unit #

04C > 04=march; C= third week


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

warden717 said:


> This is what i got today...the info stamped on the firewall as follows:
> 
> General Motors Corporation
> ST 04C Build date 3rd week April  1
> ...


A very well optioned car, good luck!


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> Are you on verizon?


No, AT&T


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

05GTO said:


> A very well optioned car, good luck!


Was this common for the 66 to have these options ? Was it expensive to get?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Total options were maybe a couple hundred bucks, the car sold for around $3,000 to $3,500 +/- in 66. Many of the GTO's were ordered without any options.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I always wanted a Burgundy '66. If it were me, I'd GRAB that car! 

Jealous in California


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Total options were maybe a couple hundred bucks, the car sold for around $3,000 to $3,500 +/- in 66. Many of the GTO's were ordered without any options.


Sorry i'm askin so many questions but this is all new to me. I'm hoping to be like so many of ya'll one day soon...A PROUD OWNER OF A GTO!
By the way, how does a '66 compare to the other years as far as popularity with collectors? Is a '66 fairly easy to come by, rare or some where in between ? And how hard/expensive is it to get parts for it if i need them for the restoration?ANY info ya'll can share with me would help me alot


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I always wanted a Burgundy '66. If it were me, I'd GRAB that car!
> 
> Jealous in California


What color is yours? It looks burgundy in your avatar
...and don't be jealous, i don't have it yet!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, if you have the time and effort to work on it yourself it shouldn't be too bad, compared to what it will be worth when ur done. If you take my '66 for example I bought it in 2001 for $2k. It looked like this:
















It was essentially a carport find you could call it.
about $20k and six years later It is basically done. I understand that alot of parts have gone up significantly in that time, and maybe somebody could help you out on current pricing but that is what was spent on mine over the past six years, doing a frame off restoration liesurly. Some things we needed and had to buy were:
seats, console, steering column, and full interior kit (the car was gutted when we got it)
front and rear bumpers
tons of trim pieces
new doors
both grills
chemical dipping the body, and body panels
rebuilding the siezed tri-power
all new bushings, bearings, etc...
2 wiring harnesses
and a ton of other stuff, but I would assume you wouldn't NEED to do most of that stuff. The only things that my dad and i did not do on the car was paint/body/fitment and we had a machine shop get the pistons out of the cylinders, then bore it out, hottank it and assemble the shortblock.

In the end it really depends on how bad of shape the car is in. I would say it doesn't seem to bad from your brief description, and i would say its quite a bit better than what i had in the beginning. The money also will depend on what you are going for with the car. I don't know if any of that helps at all since mine is a very different situation, but i figured alot of these guys are in bed, and you might still be up.

~Tyler


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Tri-Power said:


> Well, if you have the time and effort to work on it yourself it shouldn't be too bad, compared to what it will be worth when ur done. If you take my '66 for example I bought it in 2001 for $2k. It looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! From the looks of that after pic, you did an awesome job on that car...the one i'm looking at is a little better than where you started, it basically is all still in one piece other than the belts,hoses,radio being missing.You did a lot with 20k, gives me hope if i get mine!Thanks for sharing that with me...do you know much of the '66? Is it a good model? I'm totally a novice on GTO's...what is yours worth now?


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

warden717 said:


> WOW! From the looks of that after pic, you did an awesome job on that car...the one i'm looking at is a little better than where you started, it basically is all still in one piece other than the belts,hoses,radio being missing.You did a lot with 20k, gives me hope if i get mine!Thanks for sharing that with me...do you know much of the '66? Is it a good model? I'm totally a novice on GTO's...what is yours worth now?


I love my 66 it was the last year that the GTO or any GM car (other than the vette) was available with multiple carbs, and i love my tri-power. Alot of people perfer the '67 and '66 models the main differences between the two are some emblems, grills, and tail lights but they look very alike. The earlier goats look a little more bland to me, and alot of people like the 68+ ones, its really your taste, but they all seem to have very solid followings. I have had mine appraised for insurance at $40k, and it is fairily heavily optioned like your car. I have three carbs, AC, 2spd, power steering, and the AM/FM pushbutton as the valuable options.
A good website to check out is: Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site
click on '66 in their banner, and just start surfing. There are TONS of pictures on that site.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

warden717 said:


> Sorry i'm askin so many questions but this is all new to me. I'm hoping to be like so many of ya'll one day soon...A PROUD OWNER OF A GTO!
> By the way, how does a '66 compare to the other years as far as popularity with collectors? Is a '66 fairly easy to come by, rare or some where in between ? And how hard/expensive is it to get parts for it if i need them for the restoration?ANY info ya'll can share with me would help me alot


Most everything is available for the `66. Unlike the `64-`65s. Check with yearone, opg, The paddock, Ames, The parts Place inc., and e-bay for anything you should need. GLHV.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1966 is a very good model to restore!! Good luck with the project...DON'T skimp on the body/paint. do that right and do it once. Mechanical stuff is always fixable, upgradable, replacable.....my .02 cents :cheers Eric


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for your help, i'll let ya'll know if i get it or not. By the way, i sent the pics to my e-mail..now how do i get them to post on this site? Again, i'm not too swift with computers so i need someone to hold my hand doing this!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...from the e-mail you sent yourself, save the pics to a known location, make a folder on the desktop and save them there or whatever, then while making a post in this forums, use the "Manage Attachments" button in the 'additional options' and navigate to the folder you save the pics in, and then attach them to your post. If that doesn`t work, you can sign up for a free pic hosting site at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and then upload, then use hyperlinks to the pics.


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> ...from the e-mail you sent yourself, save the pics to a known location, make a folder on the desktop and save them there or whatever, then while making a post in this forums, use the "Manage Attachments" button in the 'additional options' and navigate to the folder you save the pics in, and then attach them to your post. If that doesn`t work, you can sign up for a free pic hosting site at Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket and then upload, then use hyperlinks to the pics.


OK, I'll try that in just a minute...i'll post 'em if it works


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Warden: My burgundy GTO is a '67!! 1966 is a VERY good year: It's a "first generation" GTO, It is the last year of the great 389, and, as stated, the last year for tri-power. It has a great looking interior (nicer than '67 in my opinion) and the killer chrome ribbed console. '66 GTO's ROCK. There were more '66 GTO's made than any other year, but not a lot remain. They were used hard. Look at it this way: any money spent on the car will not be money wasted, as the car is a blue chip investment and will only increase in value. Except for the Judge's, the '64---'67 GTO's are the most valuable. Good Luck.
Jeff


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Warden: My burgundy GTO is a '67!! 1966 is a VERY good year: It's a "first generation" GTO, It is the last year of the great 389, and, as stated, the last year for tri-power. It has a great looking interior (nicer than '67 in my opinion) and the killer chrome ribbed console. '66 GTO's ROCK. There were more '66 GTO's made than any other year, but not a lot remain. They were used hard. Look at it this way: any money spent on the car will not be money wasted, as the car is a blue chip investment and will only increase in value. Except for the Judge's, the '64---'67 GTO's are the most valuable. Good Luck.
> Jeff


That's good to know, thanks...If i do get this car, i'll need a lot of expert advise on what, how and when to do things to the car so i'll need your help and anyone else's that's willing to share their knowledge with me...i don't want to get ripped bringing it somewhere to do the work if i can do some of it myself. I'm about to try to get some pics up soon...


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Pics of Barn Find*

I hope the pics appear ok


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Couple more pics...66 "barn"" car*

Looks really bad, but there's paint under that crud


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could have just attached these two pics to another post in your first pic thread. 




...is that a CB antenna??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember back when we use to make phone calls on our phones. :cheers





Those are some crappy pics! But from what I can see it looks good.


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> You could have just attached these two pics to another post in your first pic thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, i had the wife helping me with it and she sent it before i could tell her i had more to put on it...and as far as the(CB?) antenna goes, i have no idea if that came with the car or was added on later-any guesses?


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> I remember back when we use to make phone calls on our phones. :cheers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:agree
I totally agree with you, they ARE crappy! My phone usually takes great pics, but the light, or lack there of, and the dirty car made for a bad situation to take pics:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

An original set of hub caps, thats rare!


----------



## 5hundo (Sep 10, 2007)

warden717 said:


> ...and as far as the(CB?) antenna goes, i have no idea if that came with the car or was added on later-any guesses?


No, that's definitely..."custom"...(so to speak).


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

warden717 said:


> :agree
> I totally agree with you, they ARE crappy! My phone usually takes great pics, but the light, or lack there of, and the dirty car made for a bad situation to take pics:



Warden, those pictures confirm your great barn find. Hopefully, you can make a deal to purchase at a reasonable cost. I wonder if the land owner even knows the car is in the barn? Great story with maybe more to come. You WILL get great advice on this forum from many who are ready to share a wealth of experience. Good luck and keep posting with news.......Breaker, breaker 1-9 on that CB, which definitely was not "stock"........I'm with Rukee, I remember when phone calls were made on hard-wired lines and driving 425 miles to college with no credit card and no cell phone. Or course, I'm 57, so that may account for my memories..........


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

ppurfield001 said:


> Warden, those pictures confirm your great barn find. Hopefully, you can make a deal to purchase at a reasonable cost. I wonder if the land owner even knows the car is in the barn? Great story with maybe more to come. You WILL get great advice on this forum from many who are ready to share a wealth of experience. Good luck and keep posting with news.......Breaker, breaker 1-9 on that CB, which definitely was not "stock"........I'm with Rukee, I remember when phone calls were made on hard-wired lines and driving 425 miles to college with no credit card and no cell phone. Or course, I'm 57, so that may account for my memories..........


The only reason why i can think that a CB was installed was because this car is located approximately 200+ miles from Ole Miss, and there's a sticker on the inside of the car's window for a student parking pass for '70-'71 school year and in case something happened while travelling, the student would have the only form of communication for that time to get help. Oh i checked the odometer, it has 76,826 miles on it( hoping it's actual miles since it's been sitting since '77)


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CB's were the rage in the 70's. Everyone had one darned near. Didn't matter if there was no one around locally or not. That's the first pic I have seen with a CB aerial in a long, long time. Many took the CB's out once the fad died in the early 80's. Seeing that aerial on there tells me that car hasn't been driven since late 70's or so.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Warden: in spite of the add on CB antenna, that car looks like a solid, honest, unmolested car. Take a look at the rubber pedal pads on the brake and gas pedals. If only a little worn, the 76k mileage is probably original. Also, it's a factory A/C car, though I think you already stated that. has the correct hubcaps, steering wheel (That's a first!) etc. If you're not interested, I sure am! Thank you for taking the time to post and share the pictures. I appreciate it. Great story!
Jeff


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Warden: in spite of the add on CB antenna, that car looks like a solid, honest, unmolested car. Take a look at the rubber pedal pads on the brake and gas pedals. If only a little worn, the 76k mileage is probably original. Also, it's a factory A/C car, though I think you already stated that. has the correct hubcaps, steering wheel (That's a first!) etc. If you're not interested, I sure am! Thank you for taking the time to post and share the pictures. I appreciate it. Great story!
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff...I didn't even think to look at the pedals, oh well, next time i go there i'll look. What IS kinda strange though is that the property(1,221 acres) changed hands 3 times since 1943, once in '76, then in '93 and last was '03 and nobody has touched that car! Strange. Hey, any advise on what kind of approach to use once i find the owner? I don't want to sound too excited about it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do I see more then one car there? Ask if you could haul all the vehicles out for scrap to help clean up the property. Scrap is up right now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Do I see more then one car there? Ask if you could haul all the vehicles out for scrap to help clean up the property. Scrap is up right now.


Probably shouldn`t do that, if he says no, then he`ll know you were trying to pull a fast one as soon as you then ask to buy just the one GTO. And when you do approach the owner, just call it an old Pontiac.


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Do I see more then one car there? Ask if you could haul all the vehicles out for scrap to help clean up the property. Scrap is up right now.


Other car is an old continental in rough shape...u think the scrap"angle" is tha best way to go? Would it matter if the owner is young or old, man or woman?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Just use the term "old Pontiac like my dad used to drive". If the owner knows anything about cars, make an offer and work a deal. If they seem to not care then make a low offer of a few thousand.

Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> Just use the term "old Pontiac like my dad used to drive". If the owner knows anything about cars, make an offer and work a deal. If they seem to not care then make a low offer of a few thousand.
> 
> Good Luck,
> Bill


A low offer would be a few thousand? I was thinkin a few HUNDRED!! But really, if a low offer is a few thousand what, in your opinion, is too much?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Warden: That car COULD be worth 10 grand or so. If it were me, I wouldn't try to fleece the owner. Nobody likes to be insulted. I'd do what Rukee and Sanduu said: I'd say "Hey--I've always liked those old cars. I noticed you have and old Lincoln and an old Pontiac in the barn. I'd really like to buy the Pontiac from you if you'd be interested in selling it. Would you consider taking 2500 for it?" (Have the cash in hand, in $100 bills....it works, trust me!) If you pay more than 5 or 6k for the car, you have to consider the real cost to fix it up. Most "horders" think that a rust-bucket sitting in the yard rotting into the ground is worth 20 grand because it's a GTO. Never mind the 60 grand it will take to bring it back. (Horders do nothing for the hobby and are just plain ignorant). Your '66 looks to be all original and in very solid condition. You may even be able to buff out the paint, clean up the interior, change the fluids and drive it as is. But, it probably needs an engine overhaul (2-6k), interior (1--2k) suspension (1k), and paint (1-8k) So, it you got it for 2 or three grand, and put 7 in it, you'd have a nice goat for all your efforts, at a good price. If they want 10 grand for the car, by the time it's repaired, you'll have 17 grand in it, and you may as well buy a decent driver that's ready to go RIGHT NOW for that. I have a gut feeling though, that the owner doesn't care, and if you're polite, may get a screaming deal. I also think that with a 500 buck junkyard motor and some elbow grease, you'd have yourself one kick-ass low buck goat if you're strapped for cash. Good luck!
Jeff


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Jeff, I think you're right about getting it drivable for not a bunch of money but unfortunately for my bank account, once i start a project, i go all out. So if i get it, i'm thinkin it's gonna cost me! Thank God it's in fairly good shape to start out the restoration process


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Just make sure you keep us updated!!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

+1 on what Jeff said on what to offer. I would not go over $3k.


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

It'll be hard to pass on that car if they want more than 3k for it, cuz i would think about it every day just sittin' there not doin anybody any good. But i guess ya have to draw the line somewhere and hope for the best...I will definately keep ya'll informed of my progress. Oh, just out of curiosity, is it common to still have the dealership's name on the rear bumper of the car,opposite side of where GTO is ? This one still does


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

warden717 said:


> It'll be hard to pass on that car if they want more than 3k for it, cuz i would think about it every day just sittin' there not doin anybody any good. But i guess ya have to draw the line somewhere and hope for the best...I will definately keep ya'll informed of my progress. Oh, just out of curiosity, is it common to still have the dealership's name on the rear bumper of the car,opposite side of where GTO is ? This one still does


Common, not at all! I've never seen the original dealership sticker on a car of it's age. That really is unheard of. What part of the US is this car sitting? It sounds very unmolested. You need to rescue it from further decomposition! (at a decent price of course)


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Ive Never Seen The Dealership Plate On There Either


----------



## rcu316 (Jan 28, 2007)

You still haven't found out who the owner of the property or the car is?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

warden717 said:


> It'll be hard to pass on that car if they want more than 3k for it, cuz i would think about it every day just sittin' there not doin anybody any good. But i guess ya have to draw the line somewhere and hope for the best...I will definately keep ya'll informed of my progress. Oh, just out of curiosity, is it common to still have the dealership's name on the rear bumper of the car,opposite side of where GTO is ? This one still does


Finding the dealership sticker or nameplate on the car is unbelievable. I've looked at a lot of these cars over the past year or so and never saw that. You need to rescue this car and bring it back to life. Let us know when you contact the owner of the property.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have seen sevral dealer plaques installed-- not on the bumper, but on the trunklids of GTO's, etc. in the past 30 years. They're chromed potmetal, and all the ones I've seen were bolted on. (Holes drilled in the trunk lid). A friend had a '67 with a "Val Strough" plaque on the deck. Have not seen anything late model having these metal plaques....think it was a 60's-70's thing. Seems like big time, big volume dealers had the plaques. In California, it was ValStrough in SF, Swift Dodge in Sacramento, etc. Hope this sheds some light. An original dealer plaque is part of the cars documented history and adds "provenance" to the car!! YOU NEED TO GET THAT GTO!!!
Jeff


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, sorry it took so long to reply...the car is in Louisiana about 2 hours from Baton Rouge, which is where the dealer logo on the trunk lid says it's from. Can't think of the name of the dealership off hand, but remember it said Baton Rouge. If i get the car, would it be better to leave that logo on there? If so, why?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd leave it on if it's in good shape. As I stated previously, it's part of the cars history and documentation. It adds authenticity and value (provenance). If you leave it off, keep it with the car. Don't toss it! Gotta go......my plane leaves for Louisianna in a couple of hours! 
Jeff


----------



## warden717 (Mar 17, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I'd leave it on if it's in good shape. As I stated previously, it's part of the cars history and documentation. It adds authenticity and value (provenance). If you leave it off, keep it with the car. Don't toss it! Gotta go......my plane leaves for Louisianna in a couple of hours!
> Jeff


Thats as close as i'm letting ANYONE know where the car is!


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

warden717 said:


> Thats as close as i'm letting ANYONE know where the car is!


Haha, id say thats a good idea.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ill would leave the dealer plate on there also.it would add to the althnic of the car


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Warden717: How about an update on your '66 Barn Find? I'm curious as heck, and I'm sure others are. too. Did you end up swinging a deal? Please let us know if you can. Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Hey Warden717: How about an update on your '66 Barn Find? I'm curious as heck, and I'm sure others are. too. Did you end up swinging a deal? Please let us know if you can. Thanks!
> 
> Jeff


Ditto..........wha' happened???


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Any New News


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Warden: if you are still alive please update us!!! Whatever became of this '66 GTO ??? Did you buy it? Did it get sold? is it not for sale? We NEED to know!!! Thanks!!!!!!!
Jeff


----------

